# mp3 player vs. md player



## force2k1 (1. Oktober 2001)

Ich wollte mir nen mp3 player oder nen md player zulegen ! Und wollte wissen was von beiden denn besser ist ich denke ein mp3 player da ich fast nur mp3´s habe und es dann doch einfacher ist oder ?

Und was würdet ihr mir den empfehlen bitte auch Preisangabe soll jetzt keine 500 DM kosten !

Oder gibt es noch besser Sachen als mp3 oder md player ??


----------



## Kenny (4. Oktober 2001)

hmmmmm, weites thema
ersmal, willstes als tragbares gerät oder für zuhaus??

tragbar würde ich dir empfehlen n cd player zb von phillips für rund 300.- der audio und mp3 cds spielt
mds müssen halt immer aufgenommen werden, und das dauert immer 74 min.
tragbare md player würde ich von sony kaufen (um 350.-),

die heutigen tragbaren mp3 player haben zu wenig speicher, oder sind zu teuer  

für zuhaus hab ich mir n dvd player gekauft der mp3 cds spielt sowie audios natürlich (no name ca 400.-, marken gerät zb. aiwa um 700.-)
finde mit mp3 s fährt man net schlecht, und da die meisten player wirklich zu wenig speichern, kann man ein cd wechsel, insofern man das muss bei ca 1000 min. musik (je nach qualität) getrost in kauf nehmen.

mds hab ich zwar noch, steige aber langsam um weil da halt unkomprimiet nur 74 - 80 min. drauf passen, und das ewige aufnehmen geht mir echt auf den wecker.

für was auch immer du dich entscheidest, berücksichtige das die herkömmlichen mds bald auslaufen, hab noch keine näheren infos zum neuen system aber etwas gehört hab ich scho.

warte bis weihnachten und lass dir einfach alles schenken, dann haste die volle kompatibilität


----------

